# Is super glue on cacked egg harmful?



## Iamgr8 (Feb 29, 2016)

I applied super glue over a small cracked egg. I saw blood vessels inside egg while candling. Will it hatch?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I didn't try any such thing but read here about people using adhesive over cracked egg shell. It could work only when the inner membrane is intact and the material hasn't started oozing out and when just the outer shell is cracked.

Don't have any idea if it could cause any harm to the embryo.


----------

